# Looking for a larger screen GPS map only, no depth finder



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone have any ideas of who makes a larger screen sized GPS? I don't need depth finder on it, just mapping feature.

Thanks

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.tigergps.com/fixedmountgps.html


----------



## jcfisher (Nov 11, 2009)

try Garmin 152, gps only, no maps, has tidecharts


----------

